# How big?



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

How big is this fish?


----------



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

Tough to tell bc its held forward but im going with a solid 16#...... Possibly?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

10-11lbs.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

I'd say a solid 12 lbs maybe 13. Nice thick steelhead.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

11 pounds


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

Using the design software on my computer I get around 30-31 inches if I scale his hands to be just slightly larger than my own. 30 inches on a thick buck is around 11 pounds from my experience.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Savage beast!


----------



## woolybug25 (Aug 9, 2011)

ausable_steelhead said:


> 10-11lbs.


This would be my guess. Beautiful fish.


----------



## johnnie555 (Jan 25, 2005)

9lbs...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

Based on a normal guy I am sayin between 10 and 11.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

12/13 looks solid


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I agree with a-s around 10 lbs 

Bambi makes a cute sandwich!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Most Michigan caught steelhead do not surpass 12 pounds so just a good guess 11 pounds.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Robert Holmes said:


> Most Michigan caught steelhead do not surpass 12 pounds so just a good guess 11 pounds.


I guess you're just being funny...

My guess would be 11 pounds also.


----------



## jandj (Dec 26, 2010)

Length: 30in
Weight: 10lb


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

30"-31". 9.5#-11.5#. Give or take depending on girth which it looks like it has alot of. 
Nice fish. Seems to be alot of healthy strong fish with big shoulders lately.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

9-11 lbs.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

If this fish was caught on a fishing show it would be an 18 pounder! But any other time it would be about 11LBS.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Am I the only one who hopes the original poster scaled that fish before asking?


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Treven said:


> Am I the only one who hopes the original poster scaled that fish before asking?


Maybe hes leading us up to the final weight


----------

